# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  trazim misljenje s muske perspektive, pomagajte

## ziv@c

prije dva tjedna nadem na mobitelu muza citavu tonu pornografije koju gleda svaki bozji dan. curice svih vrsta oblika i dimenzija na koje ja naravno ne licim ni blizu nit cu ikad licit vise. uspostavim da gleda te piuzdarije svaski dan i dok sam bila trudna i evo sad poslje poroda. inace sam osoba koju nije briga previse oko izgleda i tih fgluposti ali me ovo pokosilo. vec dva tjedna vrtim film u glavi kako sam mu sad ruzna debela i jeli rupa bez dna od kako sam rodila dvoje djece pa in nezna kako to rec pa si zamislja kojekakve kur..vice dok sa mnom nesto radi. pod pritiskom da moram pod hitno ponovo izgledat kao prije 174 cm 56kg  (s tim da strije i vene ne mogu maknut) evo 4ti dan nisam nista konkretno jela. Svaki put kad ostanem na samo sa sobom padnu mi na pamet milijone slika sta sam vidila i osjecam se ko najdeblja najruznija i najmlohavija krava koju  muz moze zamijenit sa bilo kime. razgovarali smo i njegovo stajaliste je bilo: pa sta malo sam pogledao i eto.. MALO?? recimo dok sam ja u parku sa djecom da on jadan odmori od teskog posla on je u stanju citavih 4 sata listat te vulgarije... jos je gore sto je dan poslje tog razgovora zakljucao mobitel sa fingerprints nakon 6 godina veze!! inace smo se nekad i mjenjali za mobitele i svio moguci racuni su nam uvijek otvoreni... razmisljala sam da napunim svoj mobitel najcrnijim ( jer on to nikad nece bit) mogucim golim tipovima il si cak kupim dildo i stavim ga namjerno u ladicu kraj kreveta da ga vidi...pa da vidimo kako bi se on osjecao.. od sveg ovoga meni je ipak najgore sto ni u jednom trenutku nije pokusao da mi kaze ili me uvjeri da nije u meni problem i da sam mu i dalje lijepa i seksi.. ne.. on gospodin promjeni sifru na mobitelu i misli da je sve rijesio sa time... toliko vec razmisljam o ovoime da sam upala u desku depresiju.. i sve o cemu mogu mislit je kako sam nekad njemu bila dovoljna a danas nemoze bez tih kurvetina...sutra ce vjerovatnmo i nac neku uzivo kad mu dosadi.. mane sad zanima ako ima muskih medu forumom: zasto jedan ozenjen muskarac uopce gleda pornografiju kad ima zivu zenu pored sebe i to svaki dan.. jeli to znaci da partnerica vise nije interesantna... i jeli zamisljate sve te zenske dok se seksate sa svojim zenama il djevojkama. i kako bi vama bilo da vidite da isto radi vasa partnerica. 
ja sam rodila prije mjesec dana 174 65kg i sama sebe mrzim u ogledalu...jos ovako nesto kad vidis... pala sam u depresiju radi svega toga.. sta da radim sta da mislim..i sta to sve uopce znaci.. pomozite mi

----------


## sirius

Kriva adresa za pitanje. Slabo je muskaraca na forumu.

Molim te smanji prostote u pisanju.

i shvati da je tvoj friski porod , te posljedicno izgled nakon potoda najmanji problem u tvom zivotu i vezi.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Nisam muško, al ne mogu spavati, pa da te pokušam malo umiriti  :Wink: .

Čitam kako si uzrujana, pokušaj se malo umiriti ako možeš, tek si nedavno rodila.

Neću se sad odlučivati za termine "velika većina" i sl., ali sigurna sam da dobar dio muškaraca sigurno redovito gleda. Uostalom razne statistike vezano uz pretraživanje i konzumaciju interneta pokazuju da je sve vezano uz riječ "porn" stalno i uvijek u samom vrhu. 

Sigurna sam da i moj gleda, pa ako mu se gleda, nek gleda  :Wink: . Nekada ranije znam da je gledao i snimke, o tome smo znali i pričati. I meni je to ok, jer smo otvoreno pričali, na način da sam shvatila da mu je ok vidjeti lijepu ženu, nešto seksi i erotično. I da mu je (falabogu) odvratno i gadno većina toga što se na raznim porn stranicama, pogotovo sa snimkama, može vidjeti. A neke od tih stvari su zbilja ono "čovječe, što je ovo i kome to može biti privlačno"...
Drugo, ja sama želim znati što se sve ima za vidjeti, djeca rastu, želim znati što bi oni (i njihovi) vršnjaci mogli konzumirati i želim u tome imati neku ulogu u smislu da usmjerim "ovako u stvarnom životu obično ne prolazi i ne izgleda"... I ne mislim za osobe koje se bave tim poslom da su "ku.ve", prije osobe koje su dobro znale unovčiti svoj izgled i spremnost da se time profesionalno bave. Čitava ogromna industrija je iza toga.

Kod mene na poslu su (muški) kolege dosta otvoreni, i bez pardona komentiraju sve i svašta. Ne bih rekla da je cijeli muški rod cijeli dan napaljen, ali skoro i da je  :Wink: . Kad se pojavila Severinina snimka, to se zajednički gledalo u uredu, njih 15 oko jednog stola. Nije da su se zatvorili, ili da stolu nije prišlo ni jedno žensko čeljade... Ali gledati tu scenu (njih, ne Severinu) je bilo i zanimljivo i poučno.
Moj šef je godinama dolazio na posao i govorio "sad ćemo to proći, samo da pogledam vijesti i Curu dana na portalu". I to i moj muž radi, gleda "cure dana".

Ako mu to pomaže u životu, nek gleda  :Wink: . Ja sam sad u 8. mjesecu trudnoće koju jako teško podnosim, i mislim da neću puno lagati ako kažem da se nismo 8 mjeseci seksali. Ako i jesmo, to je bilo tragično. Da ne pričam o tome da se zadnjih 7 godina (otkad sam rodila prvo i drugo) seksamo milijardu puta rjedje nego prije. Al to je život, kod nekog je tako, kod nekog nije. I svaki par će naći načina da to riješi medju sobom.

I mislim da je dalek put od gledanja na netu do prevare. A i tu sam cool, ako me prevari, to prvenstveno vidim kao problem njega kao osobe, dok to dodje do mene, ako dodje... Tad cu o tome razmisljati. Takve stvari osoba napravi ili ne napravi, nema smisla oko toga razbijati glavu. Nego samo u datom trenutku misliti na sebe i svoj mir.

Svatko od nas ima ovakav ili onakav libido (ili mi trudnice, rodilje i dojilje često nikakav). A mislim da ne pretjerujem ako kažem da dobar dio muškaraca izmedju 12 i 92 godine dobar dio dana misli na sex. Ako im te cure nešto znače, eto... Ne bi to tržište bilo tako razvijeno da nema toliko konzumenata.

I još nešto, mene ne uzrujava i ne zanima zamišlja li on njih dok je samnom. Koliko smo pričali i koliko znam, ne zamišlja. Nema šta zamišljati goluba na grani (kad napokon) u ruci ima vrapca. Jest da taj vrabac ima 20 kg više nego kad ga je upoznao, i sise do pupka, al zna da je to njegov vrabac. I ako je imalo realan, zna da bi morao imati koji milion više na računu za uhvatit tog goluba. I takodjer svojih 15 kg manje (a nije bio trudan nijednom), i tonu sijedih manje. (Dobro ajde, možda bi ga koja htjela i bez tog milijončića, al dok bi platio alimentaciju, ne bi mu puno ostalo).

Što sam još htjela reći... Da... Mislim da tvoj muž nije zgriješio ništa strašno, osim što je zaključao mob. Trebao je razgovarati s tobom. Ne poznajem ga, pa osim ako nije baš totalni kreten  :Wink: , mislim da se samo nije snašao i da je loše postupio. Zvuči mi kao "da te htio zaštiti", ali je to izveo nespretno i napravio zadnje što ti treba u ovom trenutku. Pričajte. Ne preostaje vam ništa drugo. Pitaj ga što mu sve to znači, i ta pitanja koja si postavila ovdje. Reci mu kako si umorna od svega, i dvoje male djece, porod, novorodjence... Mislim da neces cuti nista drugo nego da ga to opusta. A to je i istina. Nista ne opusta tako kao sex.

I jedna bitna stvar. Ne ostavljaj ga 4 sata samog da se odmori. Ne zbog gledanja golih žena, nego zbog tebe. Tvoj dan je u najmanju ruku bio jednako grozan kao njegov, ako ne i gori. Ima groznih dana na poslu. Al kakav zna biti dan s bebom i dvogodisnjakom nije za opisati.
Ako vec odes s djecom u setnju, daj mu sat, sat i pol max. I nek za to vrijeme pospremi i sudje.

Muškarci puno misle na sex. Drži se. Pokušaj se naspavati pa razgovarajte.

----------


## Tanči

Ja ću ti odgovorit kao žena s iskustvom.
Daj se saberi!
Peru te hormoni ili si i inače tako nesigurna u sebe.
Ili oboje?!?
Kakve veze ima što on gleda pornografiju?
Mnogi to rade.
Tome to i služi.
Zašto mu kopaš po mobitelu?
Nemaš na to pravo.
Kopanje po džepovima, novčaniku, mobitelu... je narušavanje privatnosti i sigurno ni tebi ne bi bilo drago da ti muž potajice prekopava po stvarima .
I da, nije tvoj muž s tobom zbog ovoliko ili onoliko kila.
S tobom je jer te voli.
Ali ako ćeš ga mučiti s glupostima brzo bi se mogao promijeniti.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

I jedi nešto konkretno i hranjivo. Sad ti treba energije. Poslije ćeš misliti na kile.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ne mora značiti da je kopala... Tj. taj prvi put kad je vidjela. Nama klinci stalno uzimaju mob da si upale crtic, i ako netko od nas treba taj tren mob, uzmemo onaj koji je slobodan. I ja njegov, i on moj.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

E da ziv@c, znas i da vecina tih žena ni ne izgleda u stvarnosti tako kao na tim fotkama?
Ok, vjerojatno nemaju 30 kg viska, ali ni priblizno ne izgledaju tako... Znaš što je šminka, fotoshop, estetska kirurgija... Daleko od toga da nema žena koje izgledaju "mrak" u usporedbi s nama samima u nekim životnim fazama, al žene sa fotografija su samo žene s fotografija. Ako imaš više od 13 godina znaš da to nema veze s vezom.
I nisu kg ono što nas čini privlačnima i seksi našem partneru.

----------


## sirius

Je, bas svi gledaju satima pornografiju i spremaju pornografiju na mobitel?!
Pa NE gledaju svi satima i NE spremaju najdraze fotke po mobitelima.

Meni ovako mladoj i zgodnoj isto ne bi bilo bas super da mi muz ima hrpu pornografije po mobitelu.

----------


## jelena.O

a da ti njemu daš neki poslić da napravi, pa da ti malko odmoriš?
kaj on ima satima zuriti u tak nekaj, očito ima previše slobode i vremena.

----------


## zutaminuta

Prije sam gledala dosta pornića i mogu ti reći da oni ništa ne znače u emocionalnom smislu. Ne možeš se zaljubiti u sliku na ekranu. Pornići služe brzom otpuštanju seksualne napetosti. Nešto kao kad te jako svrbe leđa. Počešeš se i lakše ti je. Nije da ćeš to nastaviti raditi kompulzivno ili da ćeš zamijeniti čohanje sa osnovnom higijenom. Ne znam bolji primjer.

Nego, a zašto si ne bi nabavila dildo? Ima ih sad jeftinih koji se daju montirati u kupaonu. Zalijepe se na vakuum na pločicu. Malo se opusti, uživaj i zamišljaj nekog nabildanog. Nema tu ništa strašno.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Pa nisam shvatila da ima spremljene te fotke nego da ih je vidjela u povijesti pretraživanja. Možda sam krivo shvatila. A možda ih je sejvao da si uštedi pretraživanje  :Wink: .
Ja si nekad mislim da netko vidi moju povijest pretraživanja...

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Ako sam dobro shvatila, imaš 174 i 65 kg?
Ti imaš problem,  ako misliš da je to debelo.
Možda ti fali tonusa, vježbaj. Trbuh iza poroda će se isto vratiti na svoje mjesto.
Ali ove kile uopće nisu puno. I deset više ne bi bio problem.
I kako ti je uopće palo na pamet mu dirati mobitel, to su njegove privatne stvari.
A kako vidim htjela si i još to ponavljati, zato te i smeta fingerprint. 
Ja da sam ti muž ozbiljno bi se naljutila.

----------


## Lili75

> Prije sam gledala dosta pornića i mogu ti reći da oni ništa ne znače u emocionalnom smislu. Ne možeš se zaljubiti u sliku na ekranu. Pornići služe brzom otpuštanju seksualne napetosti. Nešto kao kad te jako svrbe leđa. Počešeš se i lakše ti je. Nije da ćeš to nastaviti raditi kompulzivno ili da ćeš zamijeniti čohanje sa osnovnom higijenom. Ne znam bolji primjer.
> 
> Nego, a zašto si ne bi nabavila dildo? Ima ih sad jeftinih koji se daju montirati u kupaonu. Zalijepe se na vakuum na pločicu. Malo se opusti, uživaj i zamišljaj nekog nabildanog. Nema tu ništa strašno.


*žuta r*ikavam na ove koji se lijepe na pločice  :lool:  očito sam totalno neupućena.

----------


## cvijeta73

i ja isto. scena: maamaaa, šta je ovo na zidu?

stvarno vam to ne bi smetalo? prvo nađete pornografiju na mobitelu, a onda još muž, netko tko vam je najbliži na svijetu, zaključa mobitel. i to s fingerprintom. i još ne smiješ se ne naljutiti na to, da se on ne naljuti. 
ana, svaka čast, ja nemam ni blizu tu toleranciju. ni za sina pubertetliju, a kamoli za muža. 
mislim, ok, možemo o tome pričati, ali ovakav razvoj događaja mi se ne bi svidio.

i, dobro kaže jelena, zaposli to, satima zuriti u mob u što god,  nije zdravo i gotovo. meni se ne bi svidjelo ni da satima gleda tour the croatia.

----------


## AdioMare

sad sam sva u bebama i dojenju jer mi je šogica rodila pa ko da sam i ja. i užasno me ljuti što se žena koja je prije mjesec dana rodila opterećuje ičim osim da lijepo jede, odmara, doji, šeta i uživa u bebi.
ja bi to sve natukla i da nije pornografije, majke mi.

----------


## cvijeta73

> sad sam sva u bebama i dojenju jer mi je šogica rodila pa ko da sam i ja. i užasno me ljuti što se žena koja je prije mjesec dana rodila opterećuje ičim osim da lijepo jede, odmara, doji, šeta i uživa u bebi.
> ja bi to sve natukla i da nije pornografije, majke mi.


x
bezobraznik jedan!

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne, cvijeta. Mislim da je Tanči dobro rekla. Nije u redu tako kopati po mobitelu.

----------


## cvijeta73

a ne znam ja što je u redu, a što nije u redu.
ja iskreno kažem kako bih se osjećala. 
loše, kao i pokretačica topika.
hebaj ga. 
jedino što mi na pamet ne bi palo ne jest 4 dana, nego, a znam sebe mjesec dana nakon poroda, bih spremala papire za razvod. mislim, nakon prvog poroda i jesam, da se razumijemo :D nikad neću zaboraviti to jutro kad sam se probudila i bila sigurna da se rastajemo i to je to, i šta sad, ni prva ni zadnja.
i onda je vidio da je vrag odnio šalu. i privatio se kuće i čišćenja i kuhanja. naš problem nije bila pornografija, kako vidite :D

----------


## Lili75

*cvijeto* legendo  :lool:

----------


## tangerina

pa ja mislim da pornografija sama po sebi nije stvarno neki problem
slažem se sa bubilo, ne mislim da to što netko to gleda znači da očekuje od svoje žene da tako izgleda i tako se ponaša, niti da će tražit drugu ni išta gore učitano
za mene bi značenje "muž gleda pornografiju" debelo ovisilo od konteksta

živac, mislim da to kako stvari funkcioniraju između vas mjesec dana nakon poroda, sa drugim vrlo malim djetetom, koje ako se dobro sjećam starih tema, nije prospavalo noć zadnje dvije godine, stvarno nije reprezentativno, pa da iz toga zaključiš da mu eto nisi više dovoljna. 
i da bi u ovom trenutku reagirat iz šize bilo vrlo kontraproduktivno, ne jedenje ničega nekoliko dana da bi nešto dokazala sasvim sigurno je štetno i neće donijeti ništa dobroga

tako da mislim da bi za početak bilo važno da pokušaš malo manje biti živac
i razložiš šta ti točno fali

ako ti fali intimnosti s mužem - idi na iskren razgovor, poticanje bliskosti, a ne svađe, optuživanja i planiranje osvete
ako ti fali da se osjećaš lijepa i privlačna i da dobro izgledaš - pogledaj malo postnatalne vježbe i kreni pomalo s tim koliko možeš, ako želiš smršavit izbaci nezdravu hranu, ali hranjivu hranu obavezno jedi, pogotovo ako još i dojiš (ali i bez toga), i prihvati da treba malo i vremena tijelu da se oporavi, još si u periodu babinja
ako ti fali da muž više priskoči oko hrpe poslova po kući - pričaj s njim o tome, a ne o pornićima

----------


## ziv@c

Mobitel mu nisam kopala vec je ostalo otvoreno dok smo nas dvije skupa na njemu pregledavali gdje cemo ic na vikend i onda sam sve vidila..  kad sam vidila tad casopis otvore dan poslje sam isla  vidit sta to on sve gleda i hoce..misleci cak da unesem malo novosti u nas seksualni zivot i onda vidim da je zakljucao mobitel.s na zakljucavanje stvari sam alergicna jer sam ni manje ni vise 6 puta vidila kako je iz naivnog zakljucanog mobitela moj stari nasa drugi zakljucani zivot...a sve kao mi zene moramo bit tolerantne i ppstovat privatnost. Ako se nema sta sakrit nema se sta ni zakljucavat pogotovo odjednom preko noci nakon 6 godina veze i dvoje djece... Hvala vam puno na svojim komentarima pomogle ste mi da se smirim makar malo... htjela sam znat iz njihove perspeltive sta se njima mota po glavi pa toliko to hoce...  i da jos nadodam da sam sve ovo vidila 6 mjeseci nakon poroda vjerovatno bi se samo nasmijala il pogledala sa njim ili predlozila neku od poza noviteta il igracki ali u ovom razdoblju me zapravo pogodilo sto se on nije potrudio da se ja ne osjecam kao da sam ogavna ...da je bar reka ti si meni zeno moja jos uvijek privlacna ili ista u tom smislu...ne on se usutio..zakljicao mobitel i dva tjedan poslje dosao ispricavat?? I oprostite sto puno psujem.nije mi djabe nadimak zivac  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Ogroman potpis na sve sto je Bubilo napisala!
Ja bih jos nesto nadodala - mm pogleda pornografiju, ja ga ne sprijecavam, cak ga poticem ako sam ja izvan igre (mpo, trudnoca, fakat sam periodički apsolutno nesposobna) - ali on meni i nakon sto izvadim glavu iz lavora nakon seanse riganja kaze bez iznimke da sam mu najljepsa na svijetu. Debela, mrsava, sretna, uplakana, dok trpam sarmu u sebe - znam da sam njemu najseksi i najljepsa. Ono sto se moze vidjeti da te smeta je njegov izostanak "umirivanja" tebe i totalno razumijem zasto te to moze izbaciti iz takta - i mene bi! Toliko promjena tijela, svojevrstan gubitak kontrole nad svojim tijelom koji je neizostavan dio trudnoce i vremena nakon poroda - da, tada nam svima samopouzdanje i slika o sebi jako ovisi o partneru i njegovoj reakciji. Da nema mog mm, jako bi se lose osjecala zbog nekih promjena. I mislim da je to nesto na cemu bi vas dvoje definitivno trebali raditi, otvoreno razgovarati o tome kako se ti osjecas (dakle, reci mu da se osjecas nepozeljno, neprivlacno itd) i kako ti on moze pomoci. A ako i tada ne reagira - sorry, ali ako ti on ne moze reci da si lijepa i seksi jer si nedavno rodila, onda je on nezrelo derle koje treba nogom u guzicu jer ti zasluzujes bolje.
Istovremeno ti mozes krenuti s vjezbama, malo se posvetiti sebi, to je takodjer bitno i moze ti pomoci. I jedi zeno, zaboga! Ako nesto mozes vidjeti na tim glumicama, onda je to da nisu bolesno mrsave, samo zglancane u photoshopu.
Takodjer, gospodin muz se na poslu dobrano odmori od obitelji i stresa, pa iako se umori na drugi nacin, stvarno nema smisla da mu dajes 4 sata "odmora". Radije to vrijeme provedite zajedno. Jesi ga pitala jel bi on mozda to vrijeme radije ulozio na druzenje s tobom?

Da odgovorim na pitanje zasto ozenjen muskarac gleda pornografiju - zato sto je zabavna, zanimljiva, ona je dodatak, a ne supstitucija i mastanje je zdravo. Isto vrijedi i za udanu zenu. Iako je bracni status zapravo nebitan za motive - oni su jednaki. Misli li o drugim zenama dok se seksate - vrlo, vrlo vjerojatno ne - mi smo sposobnije slagati popis za kupovinu u glavi tijekom seksa, oni su najcesce totalno u situaciji i nemaju "kapacitete" za neke dodatke - tako su mi bar objasnili kad sam pitala jer me zanimalo (vjerujem odgovorima, nije bilo motivacije za laganje).

I ja bi se naljutila na zakljucavanje moba, isto kao sto bi se on naljutio da ga ja idem kontrolirati. I jedno i drugo mi je iskaz nepovjerenja i nije mi ok. Njegov mob ima i moj fingertip za otkljucavanje i ak mi mob treba, mogu ga uzeti, kao i on moj. Da mu idem u poruke i provjeravam - ne. Da mu gledam fotke pa ulazim u foldere gdje bi npr i ta pornografija bila spremljena - idem, jer volim pogledati neke nase fotke na njegovom mobu i jer se znam fotkati ko budala pa mu to stavljati kao wallpaper (isto i on radi meni). Zato mi je skroz realno da slucajno naletis na pornografiju i da to ne mora biti nikakvo zadiranje u privatnost. Fakat skacete na to percipirano njuskanje, iznapadate zenu a mislim da su situacije ful nevine i realne za bracni par.

A kaj se cudite kaj mu je na mobu, pa zena koja je izrazite protivnica pornografije je na kompu. Di ce drugdje gledati? Nisam sigurna koliko je "gomila" fakat gomila, a koliko je to zapravo par filmova i slike koje dolaze uz njih obicno.

Samo molim te, nemoj nazivati takvim imenima pornoglumice i modele, stvarno nije lijepo od tebe.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne, cvijeta. Mislim da je Tanči dobro rekla. Nije u redu tako kopati po mobitelu.


I ja mislim.

Ne bi mi palo na pamet da mužu ili sinovima kopam po mobitelu, a također od njih očekujem i da ne kopaju po mojem.

Što se tiče pornografije - to je stvar ukusa. Dugo smo pazili da se to u kući ne vidi (da nam muška djeca ne steknu potpuno krivi dojam o tome kako normalni spolni život izgleda) ali vjerujem da ima faza kad ljudi posegnu za time - recimo baš ovako, kad je žena friško rodila. Pa zar to nije manje zlo nego da ganja druge žene okolo? Nije da bi me to oduševilo, ali ne bi me izbacilo iz cipela, pogotovo ako bih bila sigurna u naš odnos i vezu. Ako nisam sigurna i nemam povjerenja u muža (a kopanje po mobitelu je znak da tako može biti) - to je onda druga stvar i pornografija je tu zapravo najmanji problem.

----------


## tangerina

E sad, dogovor između odraslih je jedno, ali ako je mobitel dostupan malom djetetu, odgovoran roditelj bi se trebao pobrinut da ono do tih sadržaja ne može tek tako doći

----------


## zutaminuta

Sad sam uočila njene proporcije. 174 i 65.
Moje su 168 i 62.
Kaj sam ja sad debela? A susjeda mi nekidan kaže da sam vratila liniju. Stvarno svašta.
Druga stvar, velika većina muškaraca ima mokre snove na Kim Kardashian i ona je ideal. A ta žena je mala, a prpošna.

----------


## Sybila

Zuta, bas si prase  :Razz: 
Imamo razlicita tijela, ja sa svojih 180 i 68kg sebi izgledam idealno, jednoj kolegici je normalna tezina na tu visinu 60kg, a druga izgleda kao bomba sa 78. Drukcija gradja. Zato kuzim da si ona moze izgledati preveliko s tezinom koja nam se cini ok, tako je navikla. Ali zato ponavljam da glumice fakat nisu ko one jadne djevojke na fashion week koje izgledaju kao da ce se skljokati svaki cas jer ce im popustiti vreca koja drzi kostur. Pa ono, zivac, jedi  :Grin: 
KK je "prposna"  :Laughing:

----------


## AdioMare

bilo kopanje u redu ili nebilo, dok mu nije važno kopam li ili ne kopam - ja ne kopam. 
da mi onemogući kopati, e to bi me zabrinulo. 
ja svašta bubam u svojim porukama koje pišem bratu, sestri, prijateljicama, a baš ako se izbubam pošteno, višak obrišem. ništa ne skrivam, ali znam biti slobodnija u izričaju, recimo to tako, nemam dlake na jeziku.
ali mobitel nikad ne skrivam i nemam šifru.
ako telefoniram s njegovog moba jer nema naknadu za uspostavu poziva ili potražim neku sliku ili video u albumu ne znači da kopam. malo mi je čudan stav da je to toooliko pec pec.

----------


## Jadranka

> Imamo razlicita tijela, ja sa svojih 180 i 68kg sebi izgledam idealno, jednoj kolegici je normalna tezina na tu visinu 60kg, a druga izgleda kao bomba sa 78.


Ja sam ta druga :tjesise:

----------


## Jadranka

No, ja sam jednom, nedugo nakon prvog poroda slucajno naletjela na md-a kako u prikladnoj pozi (radnji... haha) gleda svasta na mobitelu. Njemu je bio :skartoc: ja sam umrla od smija. Uopce to nisam dozivjela kao nesto sto ima veze sa mnom. A sad, da popodneva provodi gledajuci pornografiju, a da se ja bavim svime ostalim u kuci, to bi bila sasvim druga stvar.

----------


## AdioMare

jadranka hahahahaha, i meni je smiješno i baš mi ne izaziva nikakve druge osjećaje to što si opisala.

živac, daj ti njemu posla da zaposli desnicu spužvicom za suđe ili drškom od usisavača :D

----------


## čokolada

Nije li ovakva slična tema bila prije godinu-dvije? Samo nije bila pornografija nego virtualno pipkanje. Ako budeđ dalje kopala, možda i do toga dođeš. Ne sjećam se kako je tema bila završila, možda čak i neuspjelom molbom za brisanje   :Grin: , ali isti ljudi isto su reagirali. Nema tu dobrog savjeta-  neka bi žena sjela s mužem i gledala, druga bi se rastala odmah.

----------


## Sybila

Jadranka - i ja bi umrla od smijeha, vec se vidim, ili bi rekla "uuu daj da i ja vidim", sto bi mu bilo jos gore  :Laughing: 
Cokolada - sinoc sam slucajno zavrsila na toj temi - otvaracica je barbara25, ne znam kako se zove tema, ali da, radilo se o dating sitevima. Mislim da je ipak malo drukcija situacija, onaj je slao fotke penisa i tel.broj drugim zenama. Tema je zavrsila kljucem.

----------


## mitovski

Ne kužim zašto bi bio problem da netko gleda pornografiju i da mu je to zanimljivo. Ono u čemu ja vidim problem je ako to zamijeni stvarnost i ako postane ovisnost, jer kao ni bilo čega drugog ni ovog nije dobro previše.
Ne znam zašto bi me smetalo da MM ponekad pogleda tako nešto i zašto bih ja trebala biti ljubomorna ili bilo šta drugo na nekakve likove s ekrana.

Žalosno mi je to da ti misliš da si mu s tom visinom i kilažom neprivlačna i debela i da bi par kila dolje ili gore moglo uništiti ili drastično popraviti vaš odnos. Imala sam i puno debelje i puno mršavije faze ali nikada nisam posumnjala da sam MM-u privlačna, a kamoli da sam nedugo nakon poroda razmišljala o svojoj kilaži i da mi je to bio največi problem kako bih njemu bila privlačna.

----------


## ziv@c

A kako da ne pomislim da mu nisam privlacna kad sljed dogadaja ide... ja rodila on cijelo vrijeme trudnoce i nakon poroda svakodnevno gleda pornografiju ja to saznam on zakljuca mobitel dan poslje i  dva tjedna suti pa se dode ispricavat koda je neznam sto napravio a u svemu tome niti jednom ne kaze meni jednu lijepu rijec. Svaka vama cast ako ste vi svi tako cool sa tom da djelite seksualnu vezu u troje vi vas muz i njegov zakljucani mobitel. Stvarno vam se divim kako mozete. To moderni razmiljanje zene moraju bit ok sa tim to je tako me toliko nervira.. jer nisamo.svi ok sa tim.. i da se razumijemo ja ne mislim da sam debela nego svo znate kako tijelo izgleda poslje poroda pogotovo stomak pun strija ko ispuhan balon..pa mi je prva i automatska reakcija bila ...moram se vratit na svoji kilazu... nerazumijem kako sad ja ispadam nenormalna u svemu ovome..?!

----------


## ziv@c

Jos da nadodam da smo oboje u srednjim 20tima pa ako mu je vec sad dojadilo pa zamjenjuje sa pornografijom sta me onda ceka za 10 20 godina.. ne kazem da je to ozbiljan problem za rastat se ... samo sam htjela vidit u cemu ce fazon ...i jesam li jedina koju to pogada... i ispada da moram bit ok sa talijankama vjetnamiskama ruskinjama brazilkama i milione drugih zena sta se motaju po glavi oca moje dvoje djece.. ja nisam ok sa tim pa nek sam staromodna il zadrta..

----------


## ziv@c

Evo najbanalniji primjer... ja u parku sa djecom subota ujutro neradna njemu se ne ustaje is kreveta jer je umoran od posla cijelo tjedan...ja kupim djecu odlazim u park sa mamom  budni od 5 ipo ujuto ...vracamo se iz parka 11 ipo gdje smo se natrcali moj stariji sin poljubio svog prijatelja i svasta ljepog se dogodilo... ulazim u sobu on gleda dokumentarac citavih 6 minuta.. na kraji se uspostavi da subotom ima pornografsku misu sa preko 50 stranica otvorenih i odlistanih... i sad vi meni svi kazete da ste ok sa tim?

----------


## Sybila

Zivac, u braku ste, 2 komada djece. Pa sjedni s njim i popricaj, reci kako se osjecas i sto mislis o situaciji. Zahtjevaj od njega da ti bude podrska i ne dozvoljavaj da "odmara" satima ako te to smeta.
Ili nemoj, ali ne ocekuj promjenu u tom slucaju.
Pitala si zasto musko gleda pornografiju, rekle smo.  Rekle smo vecinom da je nama ok (u granicama dok ne utjece na svakodnevicu), nitko nije rekao da to tebi MORA biti ok. Ali smo ti pokusale dati perspektivu i drugi kut gledanja - na forumu si pitala, to ljudi traze.
U svakom slucaju, ti imas svoje misljenje i svoje stavove i kolicina prijezira koju pokazujes prema pornoglumicama ukazuje na to da tebi pornografija nikad nece biti ok. E sad...il ces se razvest, ili ces naci nacina da pregrizes ili cete provesti zivot ozlojedjeni i nezadovoljni. Izbor je na kraju samo vas.
Ali mislim da su pornici samo vrh sante i da izostanak komunikacije opcenito igra puno vecu ulogu u vasim problemima.

----------


## ziv@c

Porno'glumice' nisu glumice nego zene koje se j za pare isto ko i kurve na cesti..i to je to.. a tko god mi kaze da nije tako neka zamisli svoji kcer ili mamu kako se bavi tom 'glumom'. 
Ali imas ti pravo..glavni problem je komunikacija.. uvijek bila.. a sad pogotovo kad su mi hormoni i zivci na 180. A on suti ko zaliven i jos se sakriva. Ma sve mi je bljak.

----------


## zutaminuta

Pornografska misa, lol. Jesi li se ikada zadovoljavala i gledala bilo kakvi porno sadržaj? Ako jesi onda otprilike znaš da seansa traje do prvog svršavanja i dalje za tim nema potrebe. Osim ako ti je baš strašno dosadno, ili si teži pervertit. 

Sad, što kaniš poduzeti osim izgladnjivanja?

----------


## Sybila

Stvarno, ali stvarno nije u redu da prostacis i vrijedjas tako bilo prostitutke, bilo pornoglumice ili bilo koga od seksualnih radnica. I nisam jedina koja ti je to rekla. Nije ti pornoglumica nista kriva i ja te stvarno molim da prestanes s tim omalovazavanjem. Fokusiraj se na svoi brak, izmijestas ljutnju koju osjecas na krivo mjesto. Ne trazi pornografija tvog muza, nego on nju. Na njega si ljuta, pretpostavljam i da si na sebe ljuta iz raznoraznih razloga. 
Ako mogu biti tako slobodna pa reci...nije ti to prvi put da imate problema i da ne komunicirate. U dvije godine dvije vece krize. S obzirom da si u vise navrata (ne ovdje) dala do znanja da ti razvod u principu nije prihvatljiv, ako zelis da ti klinci odrastaju u ok okruzju i da se vi ne zamrzite - trebate strucnu pomoc. Medijatora (terapeuta) koji ce vam pomoci da konacno porazgovarate i opcenito - naucite se razgovarati otvoreno i konstruktivno i rjesavati probleme. A problema ce biti jos i to puno. Shvati to kao dugorocno ulaganje  :Grin: 
Isto tako, tvoja sklonost samokaznjavanju u obliku uskracivanja hrane u stresnim situacijama je nesto na cemu bi i ti samostalno trebala poraditi s terapeutom.
A muskarci se u problemima zatvaraju, cesto u nasem podneblju, ne odgaja ih se da uce imenovati sto osjecaju i sto ih muci. I ja sam prosla fazu mm zatvaranja, to me jako mucilo dok nisam sama sa sobom rijesila da ga moram pustiti i usmjeriti se na sebe. Da ne povjerujes, prebacivanje fokusa (i pritiska) s njega na moje potrebe, interese i zelje je rezultiralo time da sam ja sretnija, a on je svoje unutarnje probleme posložio i dosao pricati kada je bio spreman. I to je forma komunikacije, cuti kada je partneru potrebno da se povuce i poslozi. To ti govorim apropo isprike nakon 2 tjedna.

----------


## ziv@c

Nemogu drugacije nazvat pregledavanje 50 pornografskih stranica cijelo jutro nego misom... upisala sam se u gym od ponedjeljka pocinjem ic 6 puta tjedom iza 8 kad djeca zaspu..i idem na free course of hip hop dance jer sam nekoc prije djece obozavala plesat.. popricali smo opet.. da se razjasnim ja volim svog muza i ne mislim da je perveznjak ili nesto tome slicno al kad on nije komunikativna osoba htjela sam izvuc iz drugih sta to njima uopce znaci...ako vi mozete otvoreno pitat svoje muzeve a da van iskreno kazu aj bas ih pitajte pa javite sta su vam rekli.  :Smile:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ja svog ne moram ni pitat, mislim da znam odgovor. Čista dosada... Za ono za što ti pornografija treba dosta ti je i 5 minuta gledanja. Ako gledaš duže, gledaš jer ti je stvarno dosadno i to je jedino što ti je trenutno na internetu zanimljivo. Mogu razumijeti da ti se gadi, da je odvratno i sl. Ali meni pogledat 50 pornografskih stranica jedno jutro dodje isto što i satima igrat igrice, pregledavat 300 oglasa na njuškalu ili gledat youtube 3 sata. Sve mi je to isto = ja sam vani s djecom, a on se "jadan umoran u subotu ujutro odmara uz www gluposti".

U tome sigurno nisi usamljena, mene je tek ovaj forum naucio da nije ok da sam ja 3-4 sata vani s djecom dok se on odmara od napornog tjedna, mama me je naučila da se "muž mora odmorit kad dodje s posla". Čak me carica zna nazvati i pitati hoću li da ona uzme djecu da se moj muž odmori jer joj se čini čangrizav. A dok me forum to nije naučio i ja sam mu omogucavala da se odmara uz www. 

Kao sto su cure napisale, ako to ne radi non-stop i bez prestanka, i to ne utjece na vas svakodnevni zivot, meni se ne cini kao neka strasna stvar. Ta epizoda mi jednostavno izgleda kao nije mu se to jutro nista radilo. Nema to veze sa zadrtoscu ili staromodnoscu, ili da je netko cool... Nego jednostavno ne vidim u tom listanju tih stranica to subotnje jutro nista drugo nego obicnu dosadu. Moš si mislit da misli na te cure dan i noć. Moj vjerojatno ne bi pogledao 50 porno stranica (valjda je vec sve vidio  :Wink: , stariji je 20 godina od tvog), al bi pogledao 300 nekih bizarnih oglasa na njuškalu. Koliko je tek to perverzno?  :Grin: 

I mislis da nakon te svadje on nece vise nikad nista takvog pogledati? Drago mi je zbog tebe i vjezbanja/plesa od ponedjeljka, ali... Ali, razgovarat trebate...

Ne mora ti pornografija biti nimalo cool, niti imalo prihvatljiva, samo možda da osvjestiš da u konzumiranju iste nema nikakvih dubokih pobuda. Imaš muško dijete? Što misliš, što će raditi za 10 godina?

----------


## Tanči

> Porno'glumice' nisu glumice nego zene koje se j za pare isto ko i kurve na cesti..i to je to.. a tko god mi kaze da nije tako neka zamisli svoji kcer ili mamu kako se bavi tom 'glumom'. 
> Ali imas ti pravo..glavni problem je komunikacija.. uvijek bila.. a sad pogotovo kad su mi hormoni i zivci na 180. A on suti ko zaliven i jos se sakriva. Ma sve mi je bljak.


Ti očito imaš veliki problem, a to nije muževo gledanje pornografije, kad si u stanju napisati nešto ovako odvratno.
Ovo je roditeljski forum i daj se saberi.
I ne diraj se u ničije kćeri i majke.

----------


## ziv@c

Tanci ja sam napisala definiciju porno glumice a ako se netko nasao uvijedenim radi sebe ili clana obitelji meni je zao ali to je cista definicija tog posla. I ne bitno kako ju ja gledam a kako ti ili itko drugi Cinjenica ostaje cinjenica. Prema tome ne razumijem zasto mi ovako nesto napises koji ja to veliki problem imam? 

Hvala vam svima sto ste mi pojasnile stvari sa drugih perspektiva... stvarno ste mi pomogle.

----------


## tangerina

zivac, a jesi li provjerila sa svojim ginekologom je li ti tijelo spremno na 6 puta tjedno teretanu + hip hop dance, ako si rodila prije mjesec dana i još si praktički u periodu babinja? i dobro provjeri koje vježbe smiješ a koje ne smiješ radit, konkretno za trbušne mišiće, provjeri imaš li dijastazu...
vidim da si sklona naglim i ekstremnim reakcijama, pazi da si ne napraviš više štete nego koristi. ako ideš vježbat, imaj na umu da to treba služit tome da se ti bolje osjećaš.

----------


## ziv@c

Dobro da si me napimenula na to tangerina.. imama dijastazu..a bas se dogovorila sa prijateljicom da idem u gym za dva sata.. dobro..pa smijem pocet lagano trcat na traci ili tako nesto jelda? Samo jos ne smijem trbusnjake toliko sam shvatila?

----------


## magriz

pred mjesec dana si rodila, pretpostavljam da se nisi seksala s muzem recimo mjesec prije i ovaj poslije poroda. i sad umjesto da kardijas s njim ides u teretanu? pa i ja bih pornice gledala da sam na njegovom mjestu

Poslano sa mog SM-G925F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## spajalica

zivac u osjetljivom periodu zivota si. kako rece cvijeta svi smo se razvodili jer eto on nije pogledao svoju zenu s zjenicama usmjerenim na njen nos. neki nije pomaknuo gace s stolice, neki nije kupio detergent koji je ona zeljela jer ga kupuje godinama, a on nema pojma da ga kupuju..........
smiri se. uzrujalo te, vecina to kuzi. da li je to ono sto je normalno ili ne ovisi o vasim pogledima na zivot.

ono sto te molim prije nego dobijes opomenu je da ipak pripazis o nacinu pisanja. ipak tipkas, ne mozes bas reci da ti izletilo.

a sto se tice vjezbanja, ne zezaj se. dobro prouci sta se smije a sto ne. javi se na vjezbacice pomocemo ti.

----------


## ziv@c

Magroz ima puno drugih stvari sta se moze radit i radi osim samog cina... a sami cin vec radimo jer sam ja htjela i doslo mi je prije tjedan dana. Sve ostalo radili smo do dana prije poroda i poceli opet 3 dana poslje. U gym sam se tek sad upisala jer sam shvatila da ne samo da ce mi fizicki pomoc vec i psihicki jer necu imat toliko prostora za razmisljanje i trazenje problema kod partnera koji ne postoje.

----------


## ziv@c

Spajalica gdje nadem vjezbacice?

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/91106-V...%C4%8Dice-2017

----------


## Lili75

tu smo: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/91106-V...e-2017/page101 

 :Smile:  i polako s planovima, čini mi se da ti je 6x tjedno + hip hop definitivno previše za početak.

----------


## Peterlin

> Nemogu drugacije nazvat pregledavanje 50 pornografskih stranica cijelo jutro nego misom... upisala sam se u gym od ponedjeljka pocinjem ic 6 puta tjedom iza 8 kad djeca zaspu..i idem na free course of hip hop dance jer sam nekoc prije djece obozavala plesat.. popricali smo opet.. da se razjasnim ja volim svog muza i ne mislim da je perveznjak ili nesto tome slicno al kad on nije komunikativna osoba htjela sam izvuc iz drugih sta to njima uopce znaci...ako vi mozete otvoreno pitat svoje muzeve a da van iskreno kazu aj bas ih pitajte pa javite sta su vam rekli.


Iskreno, mislim da bi 100 puta bolje prošla kod mog muža (koji bi našao razumijevanja) nego kod mene. On je tolerantan i strpljiv, a ja bih ti istog trena rekla da se curikneš, uživaš u majčinstvu, dozvoliš svojem tijelu da se POLAKO oporavi, pa tek onda pomalo nalazila vrijeme za seks i slično... Do tada - nadam se da ne guraš muža od sebe. Imam nekakav dojam da nije bez razloga posegnuo za pornićima. Osoba s ovakvim nastupom kao što je tvoj nikom nije zanimljiva, pa čak ni bračnom partneru. Daj si mira... 

Eto, toliko od mene. Htjela si iskreno, pa eto!

----------


## seni

evo cisto zbog ravnoteze.

ja uopce ne vjerujem u te teorije kako muskarci svake 5 sekuunde misle na seks.
a zene valjda na pranje kupaonice.

mislim da nas ima sasvim dovoljno i muskih i zenskih, kojima pornografija uopce nije napeta.
dapace ovo sve sto kruzi po internetu je meni cisti i zivi uzas. i mm-u.
s onim s kim dijelim zivot, dijelim i one najbitnije vrijednosti, osjecaj za kvalitetu, nivo, ukus i slicno.
to nema veze niti sa staromodnoscu, ni tradicionalizmom, ali ja bih se zaista i zgrozila i zgranula, da vidim da mi partner/muz dnevno provodi i 5 minuta gledajuci taj trecerazredni trash.
to je naravno osobno glediste.

Ono sto ja vidim kao osnovno pitanje jest:
zasto sam se dovela u situaciju da na vikend 4 sata hodam s djecom sama.  
Dok muz „odmara“.
Ako to stvarno zelim – sve 5.

Ako ne, onda je krajnje vrijeme da to mijenjam.
A to ce rijesiti mnoge druge probleme, ukljucujucu i ovaj s kojim si otvorila topic.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Joj Seni, kako se dovela u situaciju, pa još živimo na Balkanu ne?  :Wink: 

Situacija se mijenja na bolje, al oko mene u real live još uvijek nije ko na Rodinom forumu. Dapače, kad god me neko u kvartu vidi samu s djecom nikad me ne pita gdje mi je muž (odmarao on doma ili usisavao...), nego me svi pitaju zar mi mama još nije u penziji i jadna ja kad mi ona ne može više pomoći.

Evo i istrazivanje  :Wink: .
http://klinfo.rtl.hr/izlog/video/vid...enskim-poslom/

Lijepo mi zvuci ovo sto pises za svog mm-a, i ne mislim da svi muski stalno misle na sex i svi gledaju porn, al ja sam nekako cijeli zivot okruzena takvima (valjda ih privlacim  :Wink: )... Od OŠ kad bi ekipa iz razreda isla na druzenje kod nekog doma, uvijek su dečki izvukli neku video kazetu, mi smo cure naravno isle u drugu sobu. Pa čak se sjecam da je i moj tata (tad oko 35 god.) imao doma video kazeta. Nisu bile izlozene, al ni nesto posebno zakopane da ne bi znali da ih ima... Dugogodisnji decko s faksa i njegova 3 najfrenda, doba prije interneta, a stalno su razmjenjivali materijale... Muške s posla sam već spomenula... Još MM i najmanje od svih muških koje znam je gledao (barem otkad smo skupa), al to pripisujem njegovoj dobi  :Wink: . Ali i znam da kad je gledao, da je trazio nesto "fino", erotsko, da se i on grozi na vecinu stvari koje se mogu vidjeti...

Da ti ne kvarim ravnotežu  :Wink: , možda sam sa svojim primjerima u manjini, al mi je nekako drago da kad se to vec dogadalo oko mene, da sam toga uvijek bila svjesna, da mi nije spoznaja o tome bila kao pad s Marsa.

----------


## ziv@c

Peterlin.. ko sto sam ranije napisala ne guram ga od sebe u tom i je stvar.. vec se sve dogada medu nama u tom smislu... seni hvala ti na rijecima ovim konacno se ne osjecam napadnuto jer mi smeta taj njegov hobi

----------


## ziv@c

Bubilo ja ne zivim na balkanu ko ni on niti itko od nas ima balkasnko stajaliste po pitanju toga..  nisam se dovela u situaciju vec jednostavno razmisljala kako mora da je umoran od budenja rano dolaska kuci popodne odlaska sa starijim sinom na nogmet svako popodne pa pokusala dane kad ne radi da ima malo slobodnog prostora da bude sam i odmara... i tek poslje svega ovoga zapitala sama sebe a kad ja to imam odmor? Jos jedan od razloga sto sam upisala gym..da makar na sat vremena dana izadem iz zacaranog kruga pelena bocica grceva saranja po zidovima...

----------


## lidać2

Ja zensko....

I u periodu da mi se zbilja nis neda raditi tj.rijetko...

I znam da moj isto gleda...ne smeta mi...iskreno znala sam i ja sama pogledati (sada zbilja rijetko) zbilja ne vidim bas nista lose u tome...dapace ponekad to bas pospjesuje jace sexualni zivot...

Iako sam si ljena u vezi sexa u zadnje vrijeme a vremenom na vrijeme cak i zajedno pogledamo...niti njemu ne smeta sto gledam muske ni meni sto gleda zenske...

Mislim da nemas na kaj biti ljuta i ljubomorna...pa covjece ne vara te...samo gleda filmice...mislim da je odprilike 80% populacije to zanimljivo bilo zensko/musko...


I da mislim da si jos uvijek pod utjecajem hormona...bila sam i ja 3puta...heheh...laganini proci ce...

----------


## lavko

Ja gledam pornice. Prvih pet minuta. Služe svrsi...lakše se napalim. Gledam ih sama a i s mužem. I nije mi nis cudno to niti sramotno. Ne mogu se 20 godina palit na misionarski položaj s istim čovjekom. 
Mislim da tebi fali bliskosti ko što fali svakoj friškoj majci jer je ba tebe nakacena beba i nemaš kad ići pišat a ne seksatse.
Muškarci nisu prošli porod i hormone i imaju jači libido i fali im seks. 
Uskladit ćete se..al daj malo oladi s konzerva stavovima.

----------


## Jadranka

Meni je to sasvim normalno da se muskarac i zena odmore nakon dolaska s posla i vikendom. Isto tako i zeni koja je cijeli dan s djecom treba odmor i vrijeme za sebe. A s obzirom da imaju mali djecu, jasno je da se ne mogu istovremeno odmarat. Al mogu se dogovorit, i svaki (ili vecinu) dan uzeti vrijeme za odmor. A oce li se u tom vremenu  odmorit gledajuci tv il iduci u teretanu, u to ne bi previse ulazila. Bitno je napunit baterije na nacin na koji nekoj osobi najvise pase. Tako da Zivac super odluka za teretanu (makar je zaista mozda puno 6 puta tjedno nedugo nakon poroda, mozes to i na kavu 3 puta tjedno  :Smile: , a muz nek se odmori subotom - naravno ako je tebi to u redu i nije prenaporno.

----------


## cvijeta73

ma sve je to ok. ali dijete ima mjesec dana. i ne znam baš koliko u tom periodu možeš imati vremena za sebe. to je period koji nije lagan. kava 3 puta tjedno, teretana 6 puta tjedno - meni to zvuči kao sf. to jednostavno nije period kad partneri traže vrijeme za sebe. nego zajedno proguraju. ne bih imala ništa protiv da 5 minuta odgleda, obavi što ima obaviti :D i onda se vata usisača :D 
i, hebaj ga, kokolava malo oko žene. pa još je u babinju. ne znam jel dojiš, al kod nas se u to vrijeme sve oko cica vrtilo, cijeli dan praktički. jel curi, ne curi, koliko curi, jel se štopa... :Grin: 
tako da, malo me živciraju ovi stavovi da je uvijek i za sve žena kriva. nema razumijevanja, nema tolerancije, živac je...u krajnjoj liniji to i je vrijeme kad i može biti živac, i možda i pretjerano osjetljiva. ako joj smeta da gledaš porniće, ne zaključaš telefon. nego smanjiš malo doživljaj. 
ono s čim se slažem, stvarno nemaš razloga biti ljubomorna i uspoređivati se s curama na mobu. ni njemu vjerojatno ne stoji sat vremena :D

----------


## n.grace

cvijeta  :lool: 

živac, razumijem da se uzrujavaš, ali pokušat ću te utješiti - kažeš da imate dvadeset i koju godinu
mene je u tim godinama svašta nešto uzrujavalo, danas se samo nasmijem kad se sjetim što me smetalo
vjeruj mi, proći će te s vremenom

netko je napisao da mnogima pornografija nije napeta - i što s tim? jer mnogima jest, i muškarcima i ženama, inače industrija ne bi cvjetala niti bi bilo toliko sadržaja na netu

i na tvom mjestu nikako ne bih navalila na vježbanje, tek si rodila, dozvoli tijelu da dođe k sebi (ni inače nisam za divljačko vježbanje, već umjereno)
odmaraj koliko možeš, razgovaraj s mužem i vjerujem da će sve biti ok

----------


## meda

Pornografija nije tu da zamijeni nesavrsenu tebe nego trazenje uzbudenja. Ima covjek viska vremena, jer je tebi sad fokus vjerojatno vise na djeci, ne mozda toliko fizicki nego psihicki. Zene majcinstvo vise ispunjava, to je bioloski uvjetovano. Nije problem u tome sto si se fizicki.promijenila. l to minimalno. Prema mom iskustvu, oni ti to ni ne kuze, nisu toliko sitnicavi ko mi zene. 
Ok je otic u teretanu, al gledaj da radite zajedno stvari koje vas opustaju. Od tvog bjesomucnog vjezbanja vam se nece odnos obavezno poboljsati. A tako ces mu dati prilike da jos vise ide na porno stranice jer je sam, prilika stvara lopova :D

----------


## nanimira

Mene ne bi smetalo da smo  fazi - daj odi se "olakšaj" nije mi do sexa... i bili smo u toj fazi - oboje. I poštujemo si tu privatnost, često i uskočimo jedan drugom...

Ali, da kod supruga nađem tako nešto u tolikim ogromnim količinama, pa pitala bih ga postoji li problem s nama ( a ne u meni/samnom)... i uopće ne bih išla tražiti "krivca" u sebi, iako dugi niz mučenja od strane društva nam sigurno nameće i pitanje-što nije u redu samnom, jesam li debela, ko da bacaš hrenovku u haustor i ostale gadarije pa muškarac traži olakšanje u sex bombama.

Sigurno da hormoni nakon poroda rade svoje, tako da se probaj smiriti..malo sad opsesiraš u vezi nekih stvari.

p.s. privatnost pretraživanja mobitela i ostalih stvari mi je kompleksna i ne bih ulazila u tu raspravu..mislim da ovisi o situaciji, jer ima muškaraca a i žena koji nisu baš odani i vjerni pa se iz tih stvari svašta zna saznati a nisu baš ni pričljivi pa da će pokrenuti razgovor " moram biti iskren/a s tobom..."

----------


## Tashunica

pa šta ja znam,
nije tu problem pornografija.
problem je što živac ima malu bebu plus još jedno dijete
i hendla ih sama, hoda subotom 4 sata po parku dok on odmara
pa zaključavanje mobitela... (što AM kaže nije problem dok se ništa ne skriva,
kad krene skrivanje, onda nastaje problem).
hormoni i živci očito rade i mislim da nije samo ona ta koja bi trebala imati razumijevanja.

kupila bih ja taj dildo,
ali ne bih ga lijepila po kupaoni, nego bi on dobio s njim po glavi.

----------


## Tashunica

bože, kako je pronalazim ove teme, kad već sve zamre  :lool:

----------


## Tashunica

živac nemoj se živcirati.
sjedni s čovjekom i izreferiraj što te točno smeta
i vidite kako sve skupa možete dovesti u red.
morate oboje naći kompromis.

----------


## nanimira

mi imamo i dildo i jaje  :Razz:

----------


## ziv@c

Na kraju balade...razgovor pao....me se jeli... svaku noc...teretana 4 puta tjedno...al mobitel i dalje pod kljucem i tusiranje od sat vremena i dalje po rasporedu....

----------


## a90

Isto iskustvo imala sam s mojim muzem into davno prije trudnoce. E sad tako. Kod nas razgovor nije pomoglo niti malo jer on nije htio priznati sto ga muci pa sam odlucila sama istrazivat. I on je promjenio kod na mob ali u roku od nekoliko dana nasla sam novi. Prosle su 3 god i 2 djece otada. Jos uvijek povremeno spijuniram mu u mob. On to nije nikad shvatio do sada. Shvatila dam da vise gleda pornice kad prodje vise vremena da nemamo odnose ili seks nam je dosadan. Zato nakon 3 god istrazivanja mogu ti reci da proci ce ili bar ce se dosta smanjiti kad cete ponovo imati normalne i cesce odnose

----------


## jelena.O

ali drugo je pogledati , pa još koji put, a drugo buljiti po četiri sata neprekidno

----------


## a90

Takav je bio i moj muz dok sam bila trudna i odmah nakon toga... otkad sam se oporavila drasticno je smanjio... ali cim nije zadovoljan ponovo krene istim tempom.. on se zna probudit po noci dok misli da ja spavam i zatvorit se u wc-u satima...

----------


## VeraM

Necu tvrdit da ne gleda, ali nikad nisam skuzila da mu je to neka praksa. Čak sam ga napocetku veze znala nagovarat da pogledamo zajedno pa nikad nismo, nije bas htio. Sad vise bulji karte na mobu i gleda gdje se koja cesta gradi i gdje su fulali s trasom vec izgradenih cesta. Da se mozda ja zabrinem?!

----------


## lasica1234

Curke, meni se ne svida da napadamo curu zato jer razmislja i o drugim stvarima (izgledu) osim o bebi i dojenju. Bojim se da je progovaranje o takvim stvarima kod nas postalo tabu. Evo ja mami neki dan rekla kako mi se place jer propustam neke bitne stvari radi trudnoce a ona me napala da kako mogu uopce misliti na ista drugo. Naravno da mozemo, do sada smo vodile skroz drugacije zivote i svakome od nas treba vremena da se prilagodimo novim uvjetima trbuha, bocice, cica  :Smile:  bljuckanja itd. I voljela bih da nekada kada mi je tesko mogu bez straha reci da tih par dana mozda i nisam uzivala u trudnoci (ili kasnije) bebi i da zbog toga ne ispadam losa.
Zivac, razumijem da te muci izgled unatoc tome sto imas idealne proporcije ali sebi vise nisi idealna..ali isto tako uvjerena sam da puno tih frustracija ima ogromne veze sa hormonima. Sto se pornografije tice, mislim da ju mi zene dozivljavamo skroz razlicito. Njima je to samo ispusni ventil. Ali skroz mi je normalno da te to smeta. Velika vecina to radi (cak se i prporuca muskarcima- pliz nemoj me zamrziti zbog ove izjave). Ali da, i ja kada nadem nesto slicno na mobu svog muza (slucajno haha da me se krivo ne shvati) isto poludim..nekada bi se danima durila zbog toga.
U svakom slucaju zivac, svaka cast na iskrenoj temi. I sretno!

----------


## lasica1234

I da, sutra cu vec pitati muza, pa ti javim njegov odgovor  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

I moj ponekad pogleda, ali sad da satima bulji, pogotovo dok sam ja s malim vani negdje - e to se ne događa. Uglavnom je njegovo vrijeme za to navečer kad već spavam. Ali stvarno nije često, pričamo otvoreno o svemu

----------


## a90

Tvoj najvjeroratnije je normalan covjek... moj ne radi nista cijeli dan osim sto ide radit i zali se da je umoran... a spava kad i koliko zeli...

----------


## Tanči

> Tvoj najvjeroratnije je normalan covjek... moj ne radi nista cijeli dan osim sto ide radit i zali se da je umoran... a spava kad i koliko zeli...


S obzirom da ništa ne radi osim što radi, zbilja je čudno da je umoran.
Ma daj...

----------


## ziv@c

Lasica hvala ti! I sta ti je muz reka?  Cudno je kako odjednom kad si trudan ili dobijes djete od tebe se ocekuje da si mama i samo mamo ne bitno imas li 20 ili 30 godina ili 40... kap moras bit super sretan sa svime sta se dogada i automaski zaboravit da si u isto vrijeme i zena il djevojka...i sestra i kcer i prijateljica s tim imas i dalje svoje potrebe i hobije..  prestala sam se opsjedat sa pornografijom jer je moj muz konacno poceo pricat sa mnom i radit na nas braku... ali svaki put kad vidim da je mobitel i dalje zakljucam sa fingerprint vrate mise slike miliona savrsenih vrucih tetica...pa sama sebe zaustavim i kazem: bolja si ti od ovoga! A90.. skidam ti kapu sa glave.. kako ti prezivljavas svoj odnos ?! I zasto tako?! Moj je muz ako ista savrsen otac i daje djeci 100 posto sebe.

----------


## nanimira

evo ja sma pitala svog muža, ako bi to radio-zašto bi radio...rekao je da ne kompliciramo bezveze, da su muškarci jako plitka bića po tom pitanju i da je on to vjerojatno oduvijek i gledao. kaže da to nije ni zbog toga što si mu neprivlačna ili sl. nego iz dosade ili zanimacije, interesa i sl. isto kao što bi gledao i film.

i da njima nekad masturbacija na to bude čisto zato jer mogu i imaju priliku a ne zato da se nas povrijedi na bilo koji način.

probaj sama: pogledaj neki sajt s takvim sadržajem, pa će te vući dalje i dalje...

----------


## lasica1234

Hahaha moj muz mi je odgovorio skoro isto.. pitam ga, a on odgovori protupitanjem: A zasto vi imate potrebu gledati ljubavni film? Haha, znaci njegov odgovor je iz dosade  :Wink:

----------


## lasica1234

I jos nesto zivac.. moras znati da smo mi skroz drugacije od njih po tom pitanju.. moj muz je prije ove trudnoce morao ici u petrovu dati uzorak spermiogram radi problema koje smo imali.. on je to odradio svaki put za 3min bez problema u groznom bolnickom wc-u s propuhom i bukom naokolo. Ja sam se recimo tome cudila i nikada mi nije bilo jasno kako je to moguce njima samo tako odraditi. Znaci oni ti punoo puta ne povezuju seks s osjecajima..sto ne znaci da ih nemaju kada vode ljubav s nama, svojim zenama.  :Kiss:

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da nije problem da li gledaju - nego kada i koliko.
Ne vjerujem da bi drugi muževi gledali 2-3-4 sata za redom, ili gledali porniće umjesto da se idu družiti s obitelji. Meni je to veći problem.
Kad ima vremena nek gleda, ali da to nije najbitnija stvar koju mora raditi i bez koje ne može

----------


## lasica1234

Slazem se!

----------


## peg8020000

Evo, ne mogu ne odgovoriti jer mi je tema bitna.
Kao prvo ne brini se zbog pornića, to je normalno, pogotovo jer vjerojatno nije bas bilo previše seksa tako brzo nakon poroda. Čak bih rekla, da ako gleda porniće, možeš biti sigurnija da ne radi nešto konkretno sa strane. Muškarci su muškarci, seks im je prva stvar u glavi. Ja se uopće ne bih uzrujavala zbog toga.
Druga stvar, rekla si da to vise nikad nećeš izgledati dobro, a tek ti je prošao mjesec dana od poroda. Nemaš čak ni toliki višak kila. Ja sam u 6. mjeseci skinula sve što sam nakupila u trudnoći (oko 8 kg nakon samog poroda) a da se nisam ni posebno trudila. Malo vježbanja, dojenje, kreme za zatezanje koze i to je to. Vjerujem da se ne trebaš izgladnjivati, ali potičem vježbanje. Samo budi strpljiva prema sebi. Vjerujem da je za ženu bitno da izgleda dobro, a uz trud se može izgledati dobro i nakon djece. Zato, iako većina odgovora nije išla u tom smjeru, ja bih rekla da se isplati malo potruditi.

----------


## nanimira

Slažem se - ako je tebi važno da izgledaš dobro, onda ćeš se i potruditi da izgledaš dobro , kad uhvatiš malo vremena za sebe, malo više sna i tako.

----------


## barbara25

Draga pornici su najmanji priblem. Svi ih gledaju pa i mi zene. Veci je priblem sta nema sexa izmedu vas a odgovor zasto moras potrazit kod muza. Fino jednu vecer nabaci sexy ves.. Haltere i sl... Pa ces vidjet rakciju. Ako te odbaci vjerojatno imate velik problem I kojem trebate pricat a ako i se ok prode pitaj ga poslje zasto nema sexa cesce? Muskarci se tesko privikavaju na ulogu oca jer tad si ti tj mi zene zaokupljene djetetom i kucanskim poslovima gubimo samopouzdanje zbog koje kile.. A oni se osjecaju zanemarenim ko djeca su.... Zato uzmi stvat u svoje ruke i uopce nisi debela niti on ne gleda tamo na pornicu kako je koja utegnuta nego u kojoj pozi je tamo meko guzi i to ga vjerojatno pali... Treba mu vjerojatno neki spo tani sex a ti mu ga priusti.... Umjesto setnje ti odvedi bebu na dva sat is na cuvanje i stvori se ispred njega sexy

----------

